# The most consistent Tipster on Twitter will use this thread to post picks



## Devils_Picks (Dec 22, 2018)

I'm one of the most popular tipsters on the Reddit Sportsbook POTD thread and am* the most consistent* tipster on Twitter. I have my own way of betting which some tipsters aren't fond of, but when we compare the numbers I'm levels above them all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I'll start posting on this thread from time to time. 

Today's pick is a *parlay*: 

*Arsenal ML* vs Burnley
*+
Manchester United +0* vs Cardiff

= 1.51 odds

Units:1 

My Twitter: https://twitter.com/devil_picks


----------



## BgFutbol (Dec 22, 2018)

Cool, welcome to the forum and GL!


----------



## Devils_Picks (Dec 22, 2018)

An easy win 

Record: 1-0-0 
Profit: +0.51 Units


----------



## Devils_Picks (Dec 23, 2018)

Today's pick:

Furia ML vs Singularity | esports | NSG 

= 1.65 odds 

Units: 1 

Bookie: Fonbet


----------



## Devils_Picks (Dec 23, 2018)

Devils_Picks said:


> Today's pick:
> 
> Furia ML vs Singularity | esports | NSG
> 
> ...



Aaaaaaand another win 

Record: 2-0-0
Profit: +1.16 Units

My Twitter: https://twitter.com/devil_picks


----------

